

Data, Tips, and Success Rates for Meditation - tonystubblebine
https://medium.com/lift-research/9aeb7eb5a65b

======
tonystubblebine
I'm beginning think of meditation as a core practice for entrepreneurship.

When I was starting out as a programmer, I thought my whole career would be
about getting smarter: learning new languages, mastering new algorithms,
learning frameworks, etc. Then when I started managing and then later starting
companies, I've come to feel like emotional intelligence is much more
important, especially for negotiating, all communication, dealing with good
and bad news.

Meditation is a practice that helps you control and focus your mind, which
gives a big boost to whatever you've got going in terms of emotional
intelligence. I know a lot of people are already fans of meditation just for
the calming and productivity benefits. But I've never heard anyone else
describe it as fundamental to being an effective leader.

